# Sig Request - Evolution of the UFC



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok heres the deal I have asked many people to make me this sig on other Forums that I regularly use but people dont have a passion for MMA or the UFC and they see that its alot of work so no one does it.

Also I know I won't be able to use it on this site but I dont have a credit card or anything so I cant upgrade.



Anyways heres the theory. I want the old school UFC logo on the left then I want an old school pic next to it then I want the new UFC logo on the right and the new pic also there. If possible I would like everything to blend together nicley then in the middle I want it to say EVOLUTION.

Now these pics don't have to be the ones you use it's just giving you an idea of what im thinking here. If you think there good to use then be my guest.































I need the Max size to be 610 x 110 pixels.

I don't have photoshop not would I know what to do with it if I had it. If no one here is intersted in doing this I guess im just going to give up. Ethier I don't know what the **** im talkign about or like I said people on other site don't care about MMA.

So please let me know. I dont really have anything to offer I guess I could give some of the little credits I have lol. You would have to explain to me how to send it though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Your thread is gonna get locked only paid members can request sigs, get a prepaid mastercard and get a premium membership.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Your thread is gonna get locked only paid members can request sigs, get a prepaid mastercard and get a premium membership.


ohhh.....ok then.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Buy a prepaid credit card and get a membership then I'll open this back up.


----------

